
Googlecloud suspended our account for no good reason [repl.it] - adzicg
https://twitter.com/replit/status/1261310596735090690
======
sacks2k
Companies like Google spend all their money on tech and try to automate
customer service away.

The automated software running customer service somehow sees your account as
in violation of one of their rules, and you get banned. In the mean time, your
business is losing money and there is nobody that will answer your calls or
emails.

The only way to get your account back is to start a social media campaign and
it's reinstated because Google doesn't want the bad press.

Big tech has been getting away with this for too long.

